# Goats snore.



## damummis (Jun 14, 2011)

I am sitting here listening to the baby monitor I out in the barn for Ol'Thelma who is due to lamb.  I went out tonight in the pouring rain because I heard odd noises.  It was the goats snoring.    Who knew.


----------



## elevan (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## terrilhb (Jun 15, 2011)

I did not know goats snore. Thanks for the warning. Putting a baby monitor in with my girl tonight. It is early but she is due in 3 weeks. I figure better safe than sorry.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 15, 2011)

FYI...they also burp, pass gass, grunt, wheeze, whine, and sometimes 'baaah' in their sleep.


----------



## julieq (Jun 15, 2011)

One of our bucks has a horrible snoring problem!  I've heard him on the monitor and he sounds just like DH...


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 15, 2011)

The snoring is one reason I don't sleep in the barn with my goats.

Can you guess the others??

DonnaBelle


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jun 15, 2011)

I had one who, while pregnant,  would almost purr - well it was more of a creaking noise but only when she was content.  She doesn't make the noise at all now, I kinda miss it.


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 15, 2011)

.


----------



## elevan (Jun 15, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




BOTH at my house!!


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Jun 15, 2011)

yes one finds an array of sounds when utilizing baby monitors.. also learned real quick my bantam rooster high pitch crowing is deafening over monitor at 4.30 in morning.. yikes!!!  in addition to all the sounds listed I also had a goat hum -low pitch hum


----------

